# 去电话



## yuechu

大家好！

"刚才呢 我跟董先生去电话了"
I recently heard this sentence on a 电视剧. Does anyone know what 去电话 means? (Is it the same as 打电话?)

Thanks!


----------



## Lamb67

Yes
A shot-cut way.


----------



## yuechu

Thanks, Lamb67! Is it a less standard version of 打电话？I can't find it in the dictionary for some reason...


----------



## SimonTsai

It is new to me. I have never heard people saying it, but I know what it means from the context.

Normally we say,

我剛才跟王總【通】電話。
我剛剛【打】了通電話給王總。


----------



## BYsir

跟/和+ somebody+ 去 +do something means to do something with somebody， here 电话 is a verb ，=打电话
"刚才呢 我跟董先生去电话了"→“刚才呢 我/跟/董先生/去/电话/了”

eg. 我跟你去看电影吧。=let's go to the movie .


----------



## yuechu

Thanks for the explanation, BYsir!


----------



## SuperXW

BYsir said:


> 跟/和+ somebody+ 去 +do something means to do something with somebody， here 电话 is a verb ，=打电话
> "刚才呢 我跟董先生去电话了"→“刚才呢 我/跟/董先生/去/电话/了”
> eg. 我跟你去看电影吧。=let's go to the movie .


I never heard of *跟*xxx去电话了, and I don't think it can be analyzed in the above way. 
I think 跟 could be a typo. It should be 给.
In colloquial Chinese, *给*xxx去电话 = 给xxx打电话过去 "make a phone call to xxx". 
去 replaces the verb 打 "call", 电话 remains a noun "phone call".
去电话 corresponds with 来电话, which means "received an incoming call".
Examples:
他来电话了。
给他去电话。


----------



## yuechu

Oh, it's possible that I wrote it down wrong. Thanks, SuperXW!


----------



## T.D

Kinda ambiguous I would say. I see at least 3 possibilities. 

1. The simplest and most likely one, I just called Mr Dong. But,

2. It can be an acceptable mis-speech in oral communication, meaning the same as 1. 
去电 is a formal version of 'give a call' in written contexts.  （and it is also a noun, meaning 'calls made', in contrast to 来电 'calls received'）

3. Given 跟某人去某事 means to do something with (accompanied by) someone. So it can also mean: I just went to make a phone call and, Mr Dong accompanied me.


----------



## SuperXW

BYsir said:


> 跟/和+ somebody+ 去 +*do *something means to do something with somebody， here 电话 is a verb ，=打电话
> "刚才呢 我跟董先生去电话了"→“刚才呢 我/跟/董先生/去/电话/了”
> eg. 我跟你去*看*电影吧。=let's go to the movie .





T.D said:


> 3. Given 跟某人去某事 means to *do* something with (accompanied by) someone. So it can also mean: I just went to make a phone call and, Mr Dong accompanied me.


“Do” was missing in 跟董先生去电话了, and I don't think 电话 became a verb here.

跟董先生去看电影了
跟董先生去电影了

跟董先生去开会了
跟董先生去会了

跟董先生去打球了
跟董先生去球了

跟董先生去上课了
跟董先生去课了

跟董先生去打电话了
跟董先生去电话了

跟董先生去医院(a place)了


----------



## T.D

这应该是名词活用为动词的用法，虽然确实在现代汉语中不常见，不过出现在口语里我觉得还是可以理解的。

至于do，我认为是因为”电话=打电话“的意思是在太过明显，就给省略了。比如：今晚我们视频一下。 我觉得这句话是肯定不会引起歧义的。

找到的一篇关于现代汉语词类活用的paper，第一页的右边应该就是题主问题里的用法。现代汉语词类活用的语法思考 - 杨冬梅 - 百度文库


----------



## SuperXW

T.D said:


> 至于do，我认为是因为”电话=打电话“的意思是在太过明显，就给省略了。比如：今晚我们视频一下。 我觉得这句话是肯定不会引起歧义的。


“今晚我们视频一下”确实是活用，但是“跟xxx去电话了”确实没听过。
我认为是因为“去电话”已有固定的含义，所以不会像你们说得那样省略。


----------



## edb030

SuperXW said:


> I never heard of *跟*xxx去电话了, and I don't think it can be analyzed in the above way.
> I think 跟 could be a typo. It should be 给.
> In colloquial Chinese, *给*xxx去电话 = 给xxx打电话过去 "make a phone call to xxx".
> 去 replaces the verb 打 "call", 电话 remains a noun "phone call".
> 去电话 corresponds with 来电话, which means "received an incoming call".
> Examples:
> 他来电话了。
> 给他去电话。



I also never listen this sentense in real Chinese/Taiwan life talking.

but I think use "給 WHO *回 *電話" (Give who call back phone...)

it's ok.  use "回 (back)" replace "去 (Go)" it's ok and always listen and use.


----------



## questioncollecter

SuperXW said:


> “今晚我们视频一下”确实是活用，但是“跟xxx去电话了”确实没听过。
> 我认为是因为“去电话”已有固定的含义，所以不会像你们说得那样省略。


不会说”跟……去电话“，但是会说”给……去电话“


----------



## Shazhudao945

引入个线索： 
去个电话 —— 通常用于“用固定电话给某人打个电话”， 而不会和手机联用。现在大家都用手机了，去个电话的说法，江浙沪这片是越来越少听到和读到了。


----------



## SuperXW

Shazhudao945 said:


> 引入个线索：
> 去个电话 —— 通常用于“用固定电话给某人打个电话”， 而不会和手机联用。现在大家都用手机了，去个电话的说法，江浙沪这片是越来越少听到和读到了。


但是用手机打电话，也是说"给xx打个电话"，而不是"给xx打个手机"啊？


----------



## Shazhudao945

SuperXW said:


> 但是用手机打电话，也是说"给xx打个电话"，而不是"给xx打个手机"啊？


对啊，总之，随着固定电话淡出了人们的生活，“去个电话”这个说法至少在包邮区是越来越少听到了（说实话，已经好几年没听到过这个说法了）。北方和港澳台以及海外的情况不知道怎么样
PS:我那个原文的意思是，用手机给某人打电话的话我们一般就直接说打个电话了，不会用“去个电话”来表达“用手机给某人打电话”


----------



## SuperXW

Shazhudao945 said:


> 对啊，总之，随着固定电话淡出了人们的生活，“去个电话”这个说法至少在包邮区是越来越少听到了（说实话，已经好几年没听到过这个说法了）。北方和港澳台以及海外的情况不知道怎么样
> PS:我那个原文的意思是，用手机给某人打电话的话我们一般就直接说打个电话了，不会用“去个电话”来表达“用手机给某人打电话”


包邮区这个概念用大了吧……北方不是包邮区？既然你不清楚北方情况，怎么叫包邮区越来越少了？
我经验中"去个电话"自始至终都是北方用的多，和手机不手机没关系。“用手机给某人打电话”北方照样说"给某人去个电话"。


----------



## Shazhudao945

SuperXW said:


> 包邮区这个概念用大了吧……北方不是包邮区？既然你不清楚北方情况，怎么叫包邮区越来越少了？
> 我经验中"去个电话"自始至终都是北方用的多，和手机不手机没关系。“用手机给某人打电话”北方照样说"给某人去个电话"。


你不知道包邮区这个梗么。。。


----------



## SuperXW

不知道……查了一下好像是江浙沪的梗……
所以我总觉得在人群多元化的语言论坛上，一定要把适用环境或背景说清楚……论坛有外国人、大陆以外的华人、我这样跟不上时代的老年人……并不是所有人都知道所有梗，毕竟不是聊天论坛……


----------



## thetazuo

去电话 is ungrammatical. You need to say 打电话 or 打电话去了.


----------



## Skatinginbc

去 "send"：送、發出, 如「去信」、 「去函」 、 「去文」、 「去電報」、「去短訊」。電話 ("phone call") 可以「去」("send" 送、發出) 嗎 (e.g.,  "每次*去*电话都能及时接听，态度好还有耐心")? 勉強可以, but it sounds dialectal to my ears.

跟 "to": 對，向, 表示與動作有關的對方，如「我已經跟他說了」、「還沒跟領導匯報」。可以「跟」("to" 對，向) 某人打電話嗎 (e.g., "我有一个男朋友，每次我*跟*他打电话，他都不说话")? 勉強可以, but it sounds very casual or dialectal to my ears.


yuechu said:


> 刚才呢 我跟董先生去电话了


我 *跟*(==> very casual or dialectal) 董先生 *去*(==> dialectal) 电话了 ==> too dialectal to be considered "standard". In other words, it is not idiomatic in_ Standard Mandarin_.


----------



## Youngfun

I interpret this sentence considering 电话 a verb

我跟董先生电话了 = 我跟董先生通电话了

but even this interpretation, the sentence 我跟董先生去电话了 does not sound quite right... I t would be better 我去跟董先生电话了


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

看了大家讨论，总结一下：“去电话”，逻辑上通顺，习惯上不这么说。


----------



## SuperXW

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 看了大家讨论，总结一下：“去电话”，逻辑上通顺，习惯上不这么说。


怎么总结出来的？完全没达成一致吧……？
我的观点总结：
给某人去电话  地道北方口语。"去"作动词，表示"打过去"。
跟某人去电话 虽然有几个人分析了可能的意思，认为"电话"变成了动词，但我从来没听过任何地方的人这样说过。我觉得就是个笔误，把"给"写成"跟"了。如果确有这种说法，希望给出实例和使用地域。
我去电话了。  不是标准汉语用法。
另，至于skating认为"跟"不自然，这个应该是台湾用语习惯差异。（我觉得你在分析中文时坚持用英文才不自然……）


----------



## Skatinginbc

SuperXW said:


> 我觉得你在分析中文时坚持用英文才不自然……


我那是懶, 打英文字較快...


SuperXW said:


> skating认为"跟"不自然，这个应该是台湾用语习惯差异。


咦? 你好像沒看明白。我沒說 "跟" 不自然, 我說 "跟 ("to")...去 ("send") 電話" 這個組合 "不自然" (unidiomatic)。


----------



## SuperXW

Skatinginbc said:


> 我那是懶, 打英文字較快...
> 
> 咦? 你好像沒看明白。我沒說 "跟" 不自然, 我說 "跟 ("to")...去 ("send") 電話" 這個組合 "不自然" (unidiomatic)。


我看错了，你没说不自然，说的是"跟他打电话"勉强可以，very casual or dialectical.
我的意思是"跟"这个用法在大陆常见到会用在汉语等级考试和普通话考试中，不会有任何勉强，不至于very casual or dialectical.


----------



## Skatinginbc

SuperXW said:


> 我的意思是"跟"这个用法在大陆常见到会用在汉语等级考试和普通话考试中


「跟他說」(=  對他說) 常見,「跟領導匯報」(=  向領導匯報) 常見, 但「*跟*他打電話」(=  *對*他打電話 or *向*他打電話) 就不尋常了.

「*跟*他打電話」(= *與*他用電話通話 or *和*他用電話通話) 則通.


----------



## SuperXW

Skatinginbc said:


> 「跟他說」(=  對他說) 常見,「跟領導匯報」(=  向領導匯報) 常見, 但「*跟*他打電話」(=  *對*他打電話 or *向*他打電話) 就不尋常了.
> 「*跟*他打電話」(= *與*他用電話通話 or *和*他用電話通話) 則通.


很难看懂，你是不是在说：
“跟他打电话”这个说法常见，但“跟”的解释是“与、和”，而不是“对、向”？
这样的话我同意。


----------



## Skatinginbc

SuperXW said:


> 你是不是在说：
> “跟他打电话”这个说法常见，但“跟”的解释是“与、和”，而不是“对、向”？


是


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

SuperXW said:


> 怎么总结出来的？完全没达成一致吧……？


你们分析了半天，也就是说“跟某人去电话”在①跟的意思上或者②“去电话”这个搭配上有些不自然不顺耳。

但我还是那个观点，这种程度的不自然不顺耳，不存在逻辑谬误，也就是人们“不习惯这么说”罢了。多说说就习惯了。


----------



## Skatinginbc

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 这种程度的不自然不顺耳，不存在逻辑谬误，也就是人们“不习惯这么说”罢了。多说说就习惯了。


所以，我沒說它 "ungrammatical", 而是說它 too "dialectal" (including idiosyncratic dialects) to be considered "standard".


----------



## SuperXW

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 你们分析了半天，也就是说“跟某人去电话”在①跟的意思上或者②“去电话”这个搭配上有些不自然不顺耳。
> 
> 但我还是那个观点，这种程度的不自然不顺耳，不存在逻辑谬误，也就是人们“不习惯这么说”罢了。多说说就习惯了。


很显然我不赞同这个总结。我认为存在逻辑谬误（见回帖#10），不应出现在yuechu所看的电视剧里，我也不认为随便一句不顺耳的话，“多说说就习惯了”。电话普及了这么多年，要习惯早该习惯了。


----------



## questioncollecter

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 你们分析了半天，也就是说“跟某人去电话”在①跟的意思上或者②“去电话”这个搭配上有些不自然不顺耳。
> 
> 但我还是那个观点，这种程度的不自然不顺耳，不存在逻辑谬误，也就是人们“不习惯这么说”罢了。多说说就习惯了。


其实口语中这么说别人也能理解，不注意也就过去了，但是细究起来不带顺也就是了。不是什么大问题。


----------



## SuperXW

总结下来，完全是两类解释：

1.  我跟董先生去电话了  = 我跟董先生去打电话了
电话=打电话
场景：*我跟着董先生一起走了，我们俩在一起，对第三方致电。*

2. 我跟董先生去电话了 = 我给董先生打电话了
跟=给，去=打
场景：*我和董先生不在一起，我单独打电话给他，没有第三方。*

大家是都认同这两种解释都有可能吗？那这句歧义很大啊。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

我不知道你们是怎么抠字眼扣出来的第一种理解，在你们说之前我完全没意识到还可以这么理解。即使“我跟董先生去打电话”，我理解着也是给董先生打电话。


----------



## SuperXW

所以说你没总结全啊：


T.D said:


> Kinda ambiguous I would say. I see at least 3 possibilities.
> ...
> 3. Given 跟某人去某事 means to do something with (*accompanied by*) someone. So it can also mean: I just went to make a phone call *and, Mr Dong accompanied me.*





BYsir said:


> 跟/和+ somebody+ 去 +do something means to do something with somebody， here 电话 is a verb ，=打电话
> "刚才呢 我跟董先生去电话了"→“刚才呢 我/跟/董先生/去/电话/了”
> eg. 我跟你去看电影吧。=let's go to the movie .


----------



## garbage_cnbeta

个人认为，去电话 比 打电话 更突出"交流过了"的意思。
"去电话了"可以理解为 "我已经和XX通过电话沟通过了。"


----------



## questioncollecter

garbage_cnbeta said:


> 个人认为，去电话 比 打电话 更突出"交流过了"的意思。
> "去电话了"可以理解为 "我已经和XX通过电话沟通过了。"


这是“了”字的效果，我们也会说“你给他去个电话”，去比打的动态更强，更随意一些，只适用于口语的场合，打电话就中规中矩，适用的场合更多。


----------

